# Answering to Expat who is Moving to Penang.



## MiamiGreen

Hi I am Adrian. Born in Malaysia. Move to Petersfield for 18 years and now back 
to Penang for about 5 years. Felt a bit lost at first when I am back here.
And now Have learnt and I understand how difficult it is to curb with a new place.
I am willing to answer ????? from anyone that need info regarding moving to Penang.
Btw, I am now staying at a place name Miami Beach, Batu Feringghi, Penang.


----------



## Peté1

Hi Adrian and thanks for offering your help for newbies as me.

Well, where I could start... maybe you or someone else can give some tips to:

Best places to find locally manufactured/handmade furnitures and such...

Where to buy cigarillos (mini cigars), preferrably cuban?, I have so far found only one minmart at Batu Ferringhi which sells Cafe Creme (dutch), which is not my favorite but can have it nothing else available, Even Penang airport tax free dont have any. 

I have teenage (16) daughter who is not at school here (yet). Where she can socialise with locals or expats?


----------



## Peté1

Peté said:


> Hi Adrian and thanks for offering your help for newbies as me.
> Where to buy cigarillos (mini cigars), preferrably cuban?, I have so far found only one minmart at Batu Ferringhi which sells Cafe Creme (dutch), which is not my favorite but can have it nothing else available, Even Penang airport tax free dont have any.


... answering my own question if anyone else would be interested: I found a wine shop at Gurney Plaza lower ground floor which also sells cigars and cigarillos - Cuban and Sumatran.


----------



## roystevenung

Peté said:


> ... answering my own question if anyone else would be interested: I found a wine shop at Gurney Plaza lower ground floor which also sells cigars and cigarillos - Cuban and Sumatran.


I guess the only way for your teenage daughter to socialize is to get her to go back to school. Let her choose her own circle of friends.

The younger generations use that thing called The book with face to communicate. They don't need us old farts to take care of them ;-)

I'm a parent as well, but I'm local Malaysian Chinese. You just don't want her to mix around with the wrong crowd, not that there are many. I mean generally no matter which country we are in, it doesn't hurt to be extra cautious.

Roy, Prudential


----------



## nursejill

*commute question*

We are just beginning our expat journey. We want to live in the northern area close to internat'l schools, but my husband will be working in the southern part of the island. Is this completely unrealistic?? How terrible would the commute be?
We have 2 kids that I would like to attend Dalat. Any perspective you could provide would be great!
Regards!


----------



## roystevenung

Correct me if I'm wrong, I guess you're going to stay somewhere at Tanjung Bungah/Batu Ferringhi while your hubby works at the Industrial Zone?

There are 2-3 malls nearby the vicinity, 5-10mins drive from your home. Groceries isn't gonna be a problem

There is a coastal highway called Lim Chong Eu highway that he can use. Second Penang bridge is coming up real soon for easier access to the mainland.


----------



## rabbitone

*newbie*

Hello, my name is James. Do you have any ideas ( or knows somebody who does ) what the best and cheapest way to get from KL to Penang and is expensive is Penang to stay a few days or even live there?I live only on social security and do you know anything about Ipoh? Thanx


----------



## roystevenung

rabbitone said:


> Hello, my name is James. Do you have any ideas ( or knows somebody who does ) what the best and cheapest way to get from KL to Penang and is expensive is Penang to stay a few days or even live there?I live only on social security and do you know anything about Ipoh? Thanx


Hi James, US3K/mth is RM9891 per month (based on the latest Xrate) of which it is considered decent lifestyle in Penang.

The cheapest way to get from KL to Penang is via the express bus and will take approximately 4-5 hours. The express bus fare from KL to Penang costs RM 35 (just check the rate last month) per trip per person.

Whether it is expensive to stay in Penang depends on what kind of lifestyles you are having I suppose. 

If you frequent the pub 5 times a week, I would say even if you have RM20K per month, it is insufficient.

For accomodation, you can judge yourself by visiting Find Accomodation Across South East Asia, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, and Brunei | iBilik (formerly known as CariBilik) / iProperty.com : Asia's Leading Online Property Group on the type of room/house you like to rent/own. It also depends on the location.

Generally properties on the mainland is cheaper than it is on the Penang island, and if you want cheaper properties, Ipoh is definitely a place to consider.


----------



## rabbitone

Thanks for the info. I will think of more questions again I,m sure. One of the main points is hospitals and do they want payment upfront because if they do, I,m screwed. Already its hard for me to walk and it gets worse every day but my filipina fiance takes good care of me but I worry how long she can stay in Malaysia----Only 30 days from what I,ve read at immigration but I dont know how long she can go in and out of the country with no problems.


----------



## rabbitone

I almost forgot---If we cant post out email, how can we contact each other? Sorry, but I,m very new at this.


----------



## rabbitone

was considering Ipoh but the travel every month would be quite long I would guess. I,ve been on the immigration site and its a bit confusing on how long a filipina can stay. every 30 days out and back in would be a nightmare and very long trips back and forth.


----------



## roystevenung

There are choices of both privately own and government hospitals in Malaysia. Malaysia is fast becoming a medical health center in Asia. Most of the Doctors here studied meds from the west.

Just to give you some clue on the costs of getting treatment in Malaysia for the more major ones. Slip disc operation, RM40k, heart bypass Rm80k. Cancer being more expensive depending on the drugs being administered. 

Easily Rm15k per jab. But comparing this with the medical cost in the US, IMHO, you would just laugh and pay cash for it... dirt cheap as compared to the US.

On whether deposits are required and how much, it depends on whether you have insurance and the type of medical condition. Of course it helps to get insurance whilst you are in Malaysia. Just get a health insurance that guarantees admission should something major were to occur.

The deposits (if without insurance) ranges from Rm 2.5k for common ailment to Rm5k for surgical. It could costs more for foreigners though.

However do note that to get medical insurance is not an easy task once chronic illness has creep in. Pre existing illness is not covered.

I will PM (personal message) you my email

On the visa runs, perhaps Gravitas can provide more info on this....

I am a Malaysian and does not need to do visa runs. I will do that if I decide to evade paying taxes (giggles)


----------



## roystevenung

rabbitone said:


> Thanks for the info. I will think of more questions again I,m sure. One of the main points is hospitals and do they want payment upfront because if they do, I,m screwed. Already its hard for me to walk and it gets worse every day but my filipina fiance takes good care of me but I worry how long she can stay in Malaysia----Only 30 days from what I,ve read at immigration but I dont know how long she can go in and out of the country with no problems.


When it comes to hospitals, it depends on what kind of insurance you are having.

Some of the insurance are able to pay directly to the hospitals, which requires minimal cash from you. 

Alternatively you may also use your credit card.

For your fiance, it is 3 months.

I had PMed to you my email address.


----------



## withluck

roystevenung said:


> Hi James, US3K/mth is RM9891 per month (based on the latest Xrate) of which it is considered decent lifestyle in Penang.
> 
> The cheapest way to get from KL to Penang is via the express bus and will take approximately 4-5 hours. The express bus fare from KL to Penang costs RM 35 (just check the rate last month) per trip per person.
> 
> Whether it is expensive to stay in Penang depends on what kind of lifestyles you are having I suppose.
> 
> If you frequent the pub 5 times a week, I would say even if you have RM20K per month, it is insufficient.
> 
> 
> Generally properties on the mainland is cheaper than it is on the Penang island, and if you want cheaper properties, Ipoh is definitely a place to consider.


When Air Asia is on promotion, you may get even cheaper air fare than express bus tickets. For sea food, you can get much reasonable price near to fishermen villages like Kuala Sepetang, Perak and Bukit Tambun, Penang. Bukit Tambun is very closed to the Penang 2nd Bridge.


----------



## mike.s.hayes

Hi everyone,

My name's Mike and I'm 26 and I'm from Liverpool in the UK. I'm currently living in Rome but I will be moving to Penang in August to work in an international school. Looking to meet people and make some friends once I get there. I'll be living in the Cybercity area.


Looking forward to hearing from you soon,

Mike.


----------



## Nany1978

MiamiGreen said:


> Hi I am Adrian. Born in Malaysia. Move to Petersfield for 18 years and now back
> to Penang for about 5 years. Felt a bit lost at first when I am back here.
> And now Have learnt and I understand how difficult it is to curb with a new place.
> I am willing to answer ????? from anyone that need info regarding moving to Penang.
> Btw, I am now staying at a place name Miami Beach, Batu Feringghi, Penang.


Hi Arian thank you do you still offer your help :fingerscrossed: coz me and my husband planing to move to Penang soon and I wonder if you could recommend good locations to rent condo near shopping grocery and stuff and if you have any advise please provide .
Apology am new in using this website
By the way happy new year


----------



## joannekhan

*Relocation*



MiamiGreen said:


> Hi I am Adrian. Born in Malaysia. Move to Petersfield for 18 years and now back
> to Penang for about 5 years. Felt a bit lost at first when I am back here.
> And now Have learnt and I understand how difficult it is to curb with a new place.
> I am willing to answer ????? from anyone that need info regarding moving to Penang.
> Btw, I am now staying at a place name Miami Beach, Batu Feringghi, Penang.


Hi Adrian,

Me and my family are considering leaving the UK and moving to Malaysia. Prior to making a final decision we have arranged to come and spend 3 weeks there in March but are wondering where to stay. We would ideally like to travel around and see where we feel the most comfortable but have two children so no excessively long journeys. Any recommendations as to where to stay? We were initially thinking maybe Penang and Langkawi for a week each and then maybe KL but not sure yet. Any advise would be welcomed.
Thank you


----------



## lacmac

Hi James, I've lived in ipoh for almost 2yrs. It's only 90mins from penang. Prices for almost everything is cheaper in Ipoh. Plus much less traffic and has 4 hospitals. Only thing it's missing is the ocean but has beautiful limestone mountain scenery. 
Last year It was voted one of the 9 most affordable places to live in the world. 
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Comm...t-affordable-cities-in-the-world-says-survey/


----------



## jasc

Hi joannekhan,

I used to stay in Penang for more than 10 years. I really love this place. Condo with seaview. I just posted in another thread about Penang condos. I would recommend Tanjung Bungah area. There are 2 international schools there, Dalat and Tenby schools, maybe more now... good reputation schools. <Snip>


----------



## DeletedMember5102

*Penang is better*

Penang is better, more shopping complex, beach, friendly people...


----------



## tamimi

hi all
anyone can help with condo names near USM penang?


----------

